# Bailey has a little bump next to her nipple



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

enzo has a lump since two weeks ago, and we found the lump getting bigger this week. We visited the vet and sent the sample to the lab two days ago. Finally, The result is fine, but he still needs a surgery to remove the lump. the vet said there have many reason can get a lump, so the better way is sending the sample to the lan for getting the result. however, since bailey is a younge puppy, i think she might just get a lipoma or something cause by the vac. don't worry
hope bailey is fine


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know so I am bumping it up. Hopefully it is a little bite and will go away on its own.


----------



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

Now it seems her other nipples are affected too.
anybody an idea what this could be... she doesn't seem too much bothered and is not licking much in this area.
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

I am wondering if this is a reaction to the Comfortis chewable tablet we gave her just the day before I noticed the bump.
It was the first time we gave it to her.


----------

